# Driverless train zips through Dubai



## AAARGH! (Sep 11, 2009)

CNN I-Report here.



> The Dubai Metro was officially opened at 09:09:09 on 9/9/9 by His Highness, Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid al Maktoum, UAE Vice President, Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai.


----------



## MrEd (Sep 11, 2009)

faster than sound, you wouldnt hear it coming.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Sep 11, 2009)

AAARGH! said:


> CNN I-Report here.
> 
> 
> > The Dubai Metro was officially opened at 09:09:09 on 9/9/9 by His Highness, Sheikh Mohammed bin Rashid al Maktoum, UAE Vice President, Prime Minister and Ruler of Dubai.


Bet when the camel trains cross the tracks theyll have to announced delays in the OTP! :lol: (or else there will be a big splat in Dubai! :lol: )


----------



## DET63 (Sep 12, 2009)

System map:

http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/comm...i_Metro.svg.png


----------



## DET63 (Oct 16, 2009)

One good thing about a "driverless" system: there's no chance of the train operator letting a passenger take the controls.


----------



## Long Train Runnin' (Oct 16, 2009)

DET63 said:


> One good thing about a "driverless" system: there's no chance of the train operator letting a passenger take the controls.


Or text while operating put everyone at risk.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Oct 16, 2009)

You guys do know the trains max out at 56mph, right?


----------

